# Adobe Acrobat 8 Will not launch



## paimei (May 1, 2007)

I installed the CS3 Design Premium on my Mac running OS X Tiger 10.4.9. All of the Adobe apps load just fine. When I launch Acrobat 8 pro it asks me to lauch of the other programs first from the suite, such as Photoshop then launch Acrobat 8. I launched all of the apps and restarted. I reinstalled the design premium. No results!!! Please Help...Can't find anything on the web that relates. I asked my Mac Buddies but the don't have a clue because it's too new of a program.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

because the apps are so new, your best course of action is to register this issue with abode and work with them to get it fixed.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

And what about trying PC version of Acrobat Reader via Boot Camp or Parallels? I mean if it refuses to work fine on Mac


----------



## paimei (May 1, 2007)

I'm gonna try to get with adobe. My buddy is also having a problem using the macbook pro . He installed the beta version of Photoshop CS3 but he can't remove it to put in the full version. I told him to use the cs3 clean tool but he said it doesn't work. In Tiger it's supposed to ask you the admin password to remove the items but it doesn't. It did no my machine but I have a Powerbook G4 1.5ghz.. And suggestions??


----------

